# Official Hip-Hop/Rap Thread



## ESP_ (Jul 28, 2012)

I hope I'm not the only one here who likes Hip-Hop, this thread is for everything related.

WUTANG IS THE BEST OF ALL TIME. Discuss


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been addicted to this lately.


----------



## peagull (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm all about 90's alternative hip hop. It's been nice and sunny over here recently which means happy bouncy driving tunes.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 28, 2012)

Diabolic's been my favorite emcee for years. Dude's a monster with wordplay and metaphors. Listen to his verses in this song. Straight ill. Vinne Paz's verses are pretty tight, too. He's not as technical as 'Bolic but his flow is smooth and goes rather hard in my opinion. Oh, engineer makes some legit beats as well.

If you like hip-hop, you must check out Diabolic.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 28, 2012)

peagull said:


> I'm all about 90's alternative hip hop. It's been nice and sunny over here recently which means happy bouncy driving tunes.





Yo, that track is fun as hell, dude. My favorite grindtime battler, Carter Deems, has this song on his favorites list on youtube. Do you ever watch Don't Flop battles?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm really digging the new Aesop Rock album. Definitely worth the long wait.



Cycles to Gehenna is an early favourite for me.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 28, 2012)

Up until about a year ago I absolutely despised everything rap/hip hop. Now I just attribute those times to ignorance  can't get enough of it now. I am especially partial to 90's stuff and in terms of newer stuff much more alternative and underground stuff.

Listening to this song right now


----------



## Omnibus (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## ESP_ (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't get enough of 90's east coast. From Nas to Biggie to Big L and Mobb Deep' the East coast, mainly New york has provided most of my favorite Emcees. Fuck a westcoast rapper lol


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 28, 2012)

This thread is lacking in A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 28, 2012)

Diabolic, Vinnie Paz, Ill Bill, OuterSpace, Army of the Pharoahs, Jedi Mind Tricks, Immortal Technique, Tech N9ne, Eminem, The Game, and Ludacris.
There was also that one time I recorded a Star Wars themed parody of Hard in da Paint by Wocka Flocka Flame.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, nsfw but i don't think anyone's blasting rap music while at work, at least i hope not



I like this guy a lot, he consistently brings intensity into his tracks and never lets up.
And it's probably the most brutal in the genre I've ever heard, but I haven't heard all that much.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 28, 2012)

New E-40 goes hard man! Love this song!


----------



## thrsher (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 29, 2012)

Gotta post another E-40 song. Can't stop playing this song GOES HARD IN DA PAINT


----------



## nicomortem (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Cyntex (Jul 29, 2012)

Needs some Ghostface


----------



## Dayn (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't get into rap. The vocal style often bores me. That said, I love the fuck out of _instrumental_ hip-hop:



Better yet, it features Masato Nakamura from Dreams Come True... the guy who did the music for Sonic 1 and 2.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 29, 2012)

Been listening to a lot of Sage Francis lately


----------



## craig-sansum (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 29, 2012)

RIP


----------



## -42- (Jul 29, 2012)

Been listening to a lot of Death Grips lately.



Call me a hipster and I will eat you.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 29, 2012)

I had no idea that ss.org was full of straight up OG's like myself.



But seriously. I love the diversity here. Hip hop is just as musical as any other genre when its done right.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 29, 2012)

i can only think of this


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny Brown!!


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 29, 2012)

I seem to be the only one here who loves shit like Kanye, Big Sean, Wale, Cudi, Drake, and Pusha T in hurr.

Also XV, Kendrick, Schoolboy Q, Ab Soul, Omar Linx, Astronautalis, POS, Childish Gambino.

Speaking of which, everyone NEEDS TO HEAR THE AWESOME THAT IS ASTRONAUTALIS.



Its like Modest Mouse + hip hop, lolol.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## craig-sansum (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## espman (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been getting back into rap/hip hop lately, and reminding myself why Swollen Members is so awesome


----------



## Shrikkanth (Jul 31, 2012)

isispelican said:


> i can only think of this




The Samurai Champloo soundtrack is beautiful. Didn't realise chill instrumental hip hop even existed before I heard it haha. If there's anything else like it I'd love to hear it.

Stuff like this:

and:

SO good.


----------



## liamh (Jul 31, 2012)

Nujabes was an absolute beast. R.I.P


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Alpenglow (Jul 31, 2012)

I love instrumental type Hip hop, it's amazing. Artists like Uyama Hiroto, Kondor, and of course Nujabes. RIP. 

As far as hip hop with vocals, I love underground, chill and intelligent rap like Pase Rock and Shing02. A perfect example is Art of Verse, love this dude, he's so unknown too.


----------



## liamh (Jul 31, 2012)

God damn, Kilo's voice is so sexy. Great song


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 31, 2012)

What ever come on on my Childish Gambino station on pandora.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 31, 2012)

The importance of this album to the genre is undeniable


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 31, 2012)

Any interest in French hip hop? Hocus Pocus is some seriously intelligent, fun, musical stuff. The videos are always great too.






How about some instrumental hip hop?

It doesn't get better than Dday One.







Or perhaps RJD2 is the king of beat.










The Blakroc album seems to be criminally underrated/unknown as well. The Black Keys, Mos Def, ODB, RZA, Ludacris and more.


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 1, 2012)

I welcome this thread. I have been getting into 90ties Hiphop lateley - some really cool stuff with a lot of nerve from that time.


----------



## Slayer89 (Aug 5, 2012)

I pretty much love Swollen Members, Immortal Technique, Jedi Mind Tricks, and anything Strange Music.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh man, only two pages but i'm amazed this hasn't been brought up...





There will never be another like Bone Thugs


----------



## Ninjahat (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol @ the name "swollen members"


----------



## tm20 (Aug 7, 2012)

90s west coast rap will always be the best  too bad the west will never regain such status in the hip hop world, with Snoop Dogg turning into Snoop Lion, and Dr Dre's Detox being eternally delayed i think we can all assume that the west is done for  well atleast we still got metal to enjoy *although some of the new stuff isn't bad, I've got a few Wiz Khalifa songs


----------



## DLG (Aug 7, 2012)

tm20 said:


> 90s west coast rap will always be the best  too bad the west will never regain such status in the hip hop world, with Snoop Dogg turning into Snoop Lion, and Dr Dre's Detox being eternally delayed i think we can all assume that the west is done for  well atleast we still got metal to enjoy *although some of the new stuff isn't bad, I've got a few Wiz Khalifa songs




black hippy is doing a pretty great job of keeping the west relevant imo. 

there's some dope stuff coming from the bay as well. 

turf talk - west coast vaccine is one of my fav rap albums of the last 5 years.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 7, 2012)

im fairly pleased at what i see in this thread so far, mostly underground stuff

in the early 2000's i was huge into underground hip hop before i got into metal and playing music, figured i'd share some favorites








Favorite album ever


how did no one post any of this?


and for the sake of the clan


i could post soooo much more


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 7, 2012)

did a quick look through of this thread and i dont think i saw anyone mention Doomtree:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ngVuAIa5xI

Theyre from the rhymesayers family. so you know what to expect.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 7, 2012)

The West is easily the most exciting hotbed for hip hop these days.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## brutalslam (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## blaaargh (Aug 8, 2012)

I love hip hop. I've been listening to a shit ton of Atmosphere, Death Grips and Aesop Rock recently, and as for the east/west debate, I'd take Biggie and Nas over Pac and Dre, but I have a ton of respect for both.
Here's a few more good uns I didn't see posted:
Blackalicious

DOOM (how has this not been posted yet?)

El-P

Deltron 3030

Felt (Slug & Murs)


----------



## dethFNmetal (Aug 8, 2012)

rap? dear lord save us all.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 8, 2012)

Love me some Death Grips. Pumped for the new LP later this year, doubt it'll be able to top The Money Store though.


----------



## ESP_ (Aug 9, 2012)

IT GOES IT GOES IT GOES IT GOES GUILLOTINE! 
I love Guillotine and Takyon.


----------



## broj15 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know these guys have been around for a while and I feel like thier is a severe lack of thier material in this thread:







I can't help but love the fact that they wore snap backs and skinny jeans 5 years before everyone else in the rap game decided to hop on the band wagon lol


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 11, 2012)

A group some friends of mine produce/are in. I think they're pretty sick!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

Reviving this thread.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

New song from the new album, on that yellow pill S..T. Didn't even know we had a Hip-Hop thread.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, I was about to make one until I did a quick search. Good thing though, been on a hip-hop binge the past couple days.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

Me too have you heard the new Three six Mafia Mixtape?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

I have not.


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 3, 2013)

A physics/computer science major, Iraq war vet, Ex gang banger turned rapper. I'm really digging his style lately.

[YOUTUBEVID]dG-fxbEdOAU[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 3, 2013)

Childish Gambinos new album has leaked, and I really like it. It feels like he's finally starting to get more comfortable as a rapper and that he's finding his style.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> A physics/computer science major, Iraq war vet, Ex gang banger turned rapper. I'm really digging his style lately.
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]dG-fxbEdOAU[/YOUTUBEVID]


I really liked that dude .


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah great lyrics too ^


----------



## Cynic (Dec 3, 2013)

Shot Glass Magnified f Sene | Soul Khan

soul khan and sene just ....ing destroy.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 3, 2013)

Long Arm makes some amazing instrumental trip/hip hop stuff. His album, "The Branches" is one of my all-time tops.

Here's a track he did with Teknical Development.



The rest of these are instrumental. Really amazing, chilled-out jazz-inspired stuff.





This thread also needs way more of these dudes. Serious flow. They're also fvcking hilarious.


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 3, 2013)

Hopsin. /thread.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Hopsin. /thread.


Haven't heard Knock Madness yet but Fantono gave it a 4/10 I believe.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 3, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Hopsin. /thread.



lol u forreal


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 3, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Hopsin. /thread.



Knock Madness was pretty good, but I don't see myself putting it on very much. I'm getting really tired of him talking about how Ruthless fvcked him over in almost every song he makes. Also something that annoyed me was how in one song he says something about not doing collabs to get attention...then he does a song with Tech N9ne later on that same album. It's a smart move on Hop's part as Tech N9ne is amazing and has a huge fan base, but let's be honest; Tech N9ne is a huge name in hip hop and Hopsin is still relatively underground in comparison. It was totally a move meant to bring Hopsin to more listeners ears, which contradicts his lyrics about not doing exactly that later on the same record lol

I expected Knock Madness to be way better than it was. It was kinda disappointing overall.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 3, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Knock Madness was pretty good, but I don't see myself putting it on very much. I'm getting really tired of him talking about how Ruthless fvcked him over in almost every song he makes. Also something that annoyed me was how in one song he says something about not doing collabs to get attention...then he does a song with Tech N9ne later on that same album. It's a smart move on Hop's part as Tech N9ne is amazing and has a huge fan base, but let's be honest; Tech N9ne is a huge name in hip hop and Hopsin is still relatively underground in comparison. It was totally a move meant to bring Hopsin to more listeners ears, which contradicts his lyrics about not doing exactly that later on the same record lol
> 
> I expected Knock Madness to be way better than it was. It was kinda disappointing overall.



I agree with this. Except for the Tech N9ne thing. He says he doesn't do collabs just to get his name out there. He does collabs with artists he likes, and I think the track he did with Tech was by far the best on the album. I had higher hopes for it, and there are a lot of cheesy lyrics on the album. There are a handful of decent tracks, but not entirely worth the wait. He's still one of my current favorite rappers, but honestly the genre isn't the highest on my list of genres I'm actively into. Hell, the only reason I heard of Hopsin is because I was/am a pretty big fan of Tech and they've collabed in the past.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Hopsin. /thread.





How about no


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 4, 2013)

Does Foreign Beggars qualify for this thread? 



....in love these dudes


----------



## Dcm81 (Dec 4, 2013)

Can't beleive nobody mentioned Onyx yet  Being into Metal from an early age, Onyx opened the door to Rap/Hip-Hop for me cause they were just as ....in' aggressive as any brutal riff 




XeoFLCL said:


> Does Foreign Beggars qualify for this thread? ....in love these dudes



Of course, it's definately Rap  If you're diggin' them you have to check the latest album "The Uprising" - some great stuff on there....Apex is brutal!

If you like U.K. rappers I find Dr. Syntax pretty entertaining:


And Stig of the Dump can freestyle!
Stig Of The Dump vs Master Apps MC Rap Battle (The Jump Off 80) - YouTube

And for anyone else that likes the heavy electronic production check this song out:


They're Dutch so bear in mind that English isn't their mother tongue.


----------



## Greyvy (Dec 4, 2013)

Hopsin is trash lol.

Ya'll niggas need some lil ugly mane


----------



## DLG (Dec 4, 2013)

ugly mane is gonna drop his next LP and then disappear into underground lore. can't wait for that. 

yall need to lay off the backpackers and taste the majesty of young thugger


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 4, 2013)

DLG said:


> yall need to lay off the backpackers


----------



## Greyvy (Dec 4, 2013)

DLG said:


> ugly mane is gonna drop his next LP and then disappear into underground lore. can't wait for that.



can't wait for that to drop. LUM is also does black metal (Vudmurk) and power electronics (Head Molt) if you didn't know.






My personal favorite LUM song. Has one of the nastiest beats I've ever heard.

_Enter my chamber you never will leave
Festering bodies will cover the streets
satanic prophecies christian hypocrisies
bury me deep in the filth and diseas
Open my mind and then hammer it closed
Into the darkness I'm strangled and choked
Tracing the patterns and numbers in smoke
blood on my dagger from enemies throats
Crucify ghosts in a frozen abyss
Ocean of planets in total eclipse
Know where I wander wherever I drift
Using a razor to open my wrists
My body is vacant, my soul is enslaved
to a hatred as ancient as day and night
Ladder of Jacob, the devil awakened in hell I'm created
I pray tonight

Corrupted by the darkness, now you fall into an endless sleep

Same wolf from that folklore
Drinking blood right out of that that goat horn
I'm postmortem, these boys want war ill transport em
right to hell, in a trance when I write the spell
leave the blood on my hands cause i like the smell
In the death business, you the clientele
mother fukrs can't win cause im tryna fail
Flesh is the fabric that covers my robes
Blood is the matter that built up my throne
Nothing but shadows, I'm waiting alone
Deep in my coffin, I call it my home
Cowering and broken, I'm a victim of my evil deeds
but i don't need your sympathy
im comfortable in misery_


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 4, 2013)

There is some dark ass rap out there, but this one has to be one of the darkest. TL;DL - guy beats and rapes rapes his mum by accident and commits suicide. 

That twist in the last verse ...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 5, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> There is some dark ass rap out there, but this one has to be one of the darkest. TL;DL - guy beats and rapes rapes his mum by accident and commits suicide.
> 
> That twist in the last verse ...


Whoa Thank you


----------



## DLG (Dec 5, 2013)

Greyvy said:


> can't wait for that to drop. LUM is also does black metal (Vudmurk) and power electronics (Head Molt) if you didn't know.



yeah I'm up on LUM completely. that song is definitely dope, but I like the storytelling after that more than the Three Six Mafia worship you quoted, still dope. You can tell he knows his shit how effortlessly he switches between styles rap and production wise. 

the last single he dropped was crazy as well. 

also this features is pretty deadly.


----------



## imgarrett (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys peep this Tupac cover of California Love my cousin and I just finished.

https://soundcloud.com/ofsecondnature/california-love-tupac


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 5, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Long Arm makes some amazing instrumental trip/hip hop stuff. His album, "The Branches" is one of my all-time tops.
> 
> Here's a track he did with Teknical Development.
> 
> ...


Love me some Das Racist


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 5, 2013)

Death Grips.


----------



## ATOMICxTomato (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Sephael (Dec 6, 2013)

This is one of the songs that stays in my playlists:


----------



## Chuck (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay now I surely don't consider myself a hip-hop guru or anything but good kid, m.A.A.d city is probably the best I've heard from the genre.


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow 4 pages and no mention of Cunninlynguists? 

Anyhow....too lazy to link it up but do yourself a favor and look them up. They've never released a bad album, and that includes all their solo albums as well. I listen to a LOT of underground hip hop and these guys are definitely among my top 5. Kno's one hell of a producer and they all spit pure fire. Their close associates (guys like Tonedeff and Sheisty Khrist) are also sick as hell. It's pure integrity, and that counts for a LOT with me when it comes to music. 

Some really dope mentions and links so far in the thread btw.


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 6, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Okay now I surely don't consider myself a hip-hop guru or anything but good kid, m.A.A.d city is probably the best I've heard from the genre.




It's a really, really ....ing good album. It gets better the more you listen to it. But I still don't think it's quite on level with the best the genre has to offer. Definitely one of the best of 2012 though.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 6, 2013)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> It's a really, really ....ing good album. It gets better the more you listen to it. But I still don't think it's quite on level with the best the genre has to offer. Definitely one of the best of 2012 though.



Yeah it rules. It's hits me in a way(emotionally) that other hip-hop albums never have.


----------



## Slayer89 (Dec 7, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> There is some dark ass rap out there, but this one has to be one of the darkest. TL;DL - guy beats and rapes rapes his mum by accident and commits suicide.
> -VID-
> That twist in the last verse ...



I've turned on that song for friends before and just watched their entire face shift as it got further.

Immortal Technique is one of the best as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 9, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Yeah it rules. It's hits me in a way(emotionally) that other hip-hop albums never have.


It has also had a huge impact on me as well. I'm guessing that you may not have you heard _Section 80_? It explores the same themes without the large story, but is even better IMO.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 9, 2013)

I have heard section 80 and I certainly dig it a lot, bit good kid is just miles better IMO


----------



## DLG (Dec 10, 2013)

roc marciano and KA have been runnin new york over the last couple years.


----------



## ZachK (Dec 10, 2013)

Wu is the way and Tang is the slang.
I'm all about the Wu Tang Clan.

Everything about them is just fukking awesome, the raw gritty sound of the first album is great, and the sampling RZA does is perfect.

Been getting into them more and more as I read the Tao of Wu by the RZA. Definitely a good read for a fan of Wu Tang. Talks about how he recorded 36 Chambers, every member gets their own compressor and the settings never change. Pretty interesting way of recording if you ask me. Check it out.

Also a huge fan of Hopsin and Dr. Dre, I really MMLP2 as well. But I'm more into the gangsta rap and the old skool stuff for sure.

Immortal Technique is also one of my all time favourites. Dance With The Devil is a god damn masterpiece.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

The Avengers of Hip-Hop right here


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 11, 2013)

ZachK said:


> Wu is the way and Tang is the slang.
> I'm all about the Wu Tang Clan.
> 
> Everything about them is just fukking awesome, the raw gritty sound of the first album is great, and the sampling RZA does is perfect.
> ...


Everything you said is awesome, except Hopsin that dude is garb, but everything else is golden all classics.


----------



## ZachK (Dec 11, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Everything you said is awesome, except Hopsin that dude is garb, but everything else is golden all classics.



I like Hop because he's just a ballsy guy. He speaks his mind and doesn't give a ..... 

Plus he doesn't rap about mindless shit like half the other rappers of today do.


----------



## Slayer89 (Dec 11, 2013)

Also quite a fan of Hopsin. A big part of it is probably the fact that he reminds me of old school Eminem stuff. Dude is legit.


----------



## ZachK (Dec 11, 2013)

Slayer89 said:


> Also quite a fan of Hopsin. A big part of it is probably the fact that he reminds me of old school Eminem stuff. Dude is legit.




Spot on. His stuff reminds me of the Marshall Mathers LP era, and even a bit of Eminem Show era


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 11, 2013)

This Death Grips tape _Government Plates_ is really good. Not sure I'd associate it very much with hip hop though.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> This Death Grips tape _Government Plates_ is really good. Not sure I'd associate it very much with hip hop though.


That album is definitely their least "Hip-Hop" release yet, but I'd still call them experimental Hip-Hop/Rap. Tracks like Bass Rattles Stars Out the Sky, Whammy, and Hunger Games have a very traditional Rap feel to them. Hip-Hop like Metal/Rock is very diverse, but most people only hear and see mainstream Rap and think that's all there is.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 12, 2013)

I have never heard of this guy before, but I came across this single and am very excited for his upcoming project.

Click image for Soundcloud single




This single's lyrics + release (maybe even album?) art has me hoping its a concept album, as it reminds me of a certain _Section 80..._


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

I love you guys


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 17, 2013)

This is pretty good, didn't know he was this good a lyricist. Still some typical non sense wording thrown in though.


----------



## alec16 (Dec 17, 2013)

mcaaaaaaaaaaaa get on the mic ma maaaaan

beastie boys are the only thing that matters


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 18, 2013)

This is the best NYC throwback I've heard since [email protected]$$' _1999_.

Sounds like great mix of a Premo beat with a RZA bass line thumping around


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably too mainstream for this thread, but I listened to this album all year.


It's a free download btw.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't been a fan of most of his solo work since the first Trunk Muzik, this included.

His various collaborative EP however have been great!


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 18, 2013)

This is the only album I like from him  Too much club stuff on the first Trunk Muzik, and Radioactive was just lame.

The only thing I didn't like from this was the singular theme they used for the beats.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 19, 2013)

I listen to rap mainly so Im glad to see some ss.org rap fans

Yelawolf is pretty good, I'm on a huge Yo Gotti kick right now, he's kind of similar


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 22, 2013)

i recently got into these guys, although they dont come off as it at first, the deeper you look into them and interviews etc theyre very spiritually aware intelligent people. theyre like the white zombie (all the way down to the name) of rap when it comes to style and sound kinda haha. especially meeches voice reminds me alot of rob zombies, when you compare robs singing and talking voice and meeches rapping and talking voice. architect is the best though imo. he always tears it up.


----------



## ZachK (Dec 23, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> This is the best NYC throwback I've heard since [email protected]$$' _1999_.
> 
> Sounds like great mix of a Premo beat with a RZA bass line thumping around




I thought the guy in the thumbnail was Tyrone Biggums for a moment. Had to do a double take. Killer song though.

Am I the only one into Bobby Digital/The RZAs solo stuff?


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 9, 2014)

The award for best sample of 2014 thus far goes to Alchemist.


----------



## DLG (Jan 10, 2014)

^pretty sure agallah produced that one. dope as hell though. 

roc marci's my fav rapper of the last two years. maybe even best producer. 

everything he does is hype.


----------



## MFB (Jan 10, 2014)

No love for Dangerdoom? 



My personal fave:


What about Team Teamwork?


----------



## Pweaks (Jan 10, 2014)

Cool thread! Here's something I've been listening to lately


----------



## The Beard (Jan 10, 2014)

Holy hell, no mention of Scroobius Pip???





I love his spoken word SO MUCH. It's so creative, dark, and beautiful. It blows my mind that he used to battle with a stutter.


----------



## DLG (Jan 11, 2014)

MFB said:


> No love for Dangerdoom?



I like it, but it's one of Doom's worst albums. still good, but Operation Doomsday, MM Food, Madvilliany, Vaudeville Villain are all much superior.


----------



## davidengel (Jan 12, 2014)

Did anyone post Devin the Dude yet?



What about UGK?



Everyone loves Scarface!



Don't forget the Geto Boys!


----------



## Fry5150 (Jan 13, 2014)

Any Psycho Realm fans out there?


----------



## Fry5150 (Jan 13, 2014)

Also A few of my favorties


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone pick up the new Childish Gambino album? I grabbed it the other day on a whim because I heard one of the tracks and I have a few friends that enjoy his stuff so I figured why not. I dig most of it but some parts of it are still a big ""


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 13, 2014)

*Even my burial plot probably got big twists*








Solillaquists of Sound - Mark it Place - YouTube
i'll be over there


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 14, 2014)

You like chill beats?

New song by recent TDE signee Isaiah Rashad.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 14, 2014)

MFB said:


> Anyone pick up the new Childish Gambino album? I grabbed it the other day on a whim because I heard one of the tracks and I have a few friends that enjoy his stuff so I figured why not. I dig most of it but some parts of it are still a big ""



I'm really liking this album. Some great songs, but I really wish there was another verse in most of the songs.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 16, 2014)

The best upcoming artists in rap for sure













strange how all of these artists are from brooklyn, except denzel curry.


----------



## DLG (Jan 17, 2014)

denzel's album last year was definitely great. best, most cohesive raider klan release ever probably.


----------



## Greyvy (Jan 17, 2014)

best mashup ever. perfectly done. if anyone hasn't heard this watch the vid


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 19, 2014)

Evidence + Alchemist collabo album _Lord Steppington_ leaked and is really good so far


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 29, 2014)

New single to cope with the delay to March 18


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 30, 2014)

Didnt read the whole thread to see if anyone else mentioned him but aesop rock is hands down my favorite hip hop artist


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 30, 2014)

Mac Dre. A lot of guitar in his tracks, too.


----------



## TylerEstes (Jan 30, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> The best upcoming artists in rap for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Whoaaaaaaaa, wasn't expecting somebody to post some Denzel Curry on here.

I love some Denzel, Ethelwulf, Lil Champ FWAY, Spaceghostpurrp, Antwon, Koopsta Knicca, Supa Sortahuman, Project Pat, Tommy Wright III, Mac t Dog, Chris Travis, Lil Ugly Mane, and generally anything from Memphis between '93-'97. And some ROBB BANK$. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fW-RCoVZmY

Skimask Troopaz - Violence - YouTube

Riverside Click - Roastin -N- Toastin - YouTube

If it doesn't sound like this then you're listening to some Girl Scouts. 


Couldn't figure out how to post the video so here are the links.


----------



## naw38 (Jan 30, 2014)

Die Antwoord - Zef Side. - YouTube

Don't listen to a lot of rap, but I listen to a hell of a lot of Die Antwoord.


----------



## DLG (Jan 31, 2014)

my favorite rapper lately has been Tree from Chicago. 

very dope, gravely voice and awesome beats. He calls it soultrap, putting soul samples of trap-style beats. 

he's very dope


----------



## SD83 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not that anyone will understand the lyrics, but I feel like adding some german rap...

Weird enough, Djin opened for Vitja (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...257073-vitja-thread-debut-echoes-out-now.html) at their release show. I wasn't there, but would have been interesting to see the reaction from the audience.

And some older stuff, Dendemann/Eins Zwo.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 31, 2014)

Some more Euro hip-hop.

Chiens De Paille.

I'm a big fan of French hip-hop, the language really suits it.
I speak French very well, but it's still very difficult to follow!


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 31, 2014)

Bucks said:


> I'm a big fan of French hip-hop, the language really suits it.
> I speak French very well, but it's still very difficult to follow!


I always thought the surplus of words/syllables/articles (le, la, de, etc...) made it more challenging to pull off. Even being bilingual, what little I have heard I could not make sense of either


----------



## ZachK (Jan 31, 2014)

naw38 said:


> Die Antwoord - Zef Side. - YouTube
> 
> Don't listen to a lot of rap, but I listen to a hell of a lot of Die Antwoord.



Another Die Antwoord listener, cool!

They've got some pretty sweet beats. Some of their lyrics are a bit over the top and outrageous, but I guess they're like that themselves. 



Chance the Rapper is really cool. Apparently he drops acid then records rap albums, apparently. 

Also, Toro Y Moi is getting heavy rotation on my playlist right now1


----------



## Greyvy (Jan 31, 2014)

i know people dont like riff but his music is very fun


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 31, 2014)

Why? + Dose One + Odd Nosdam = Clouddead. Abstract ambient hip-hop from Oakland, Ca. Anticon label


----------



## davidengel (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm sure Immortal Technique has been posted previously in the thread, but this isn't one of his popular tracks, I love all of "The Third World"!


----------



## necronile (Feb 6, 2014)

Israeli rap(yes there is such a thing XD)
This is song is about weed basically


----------



## heregoesnothing (Feb 6, 2014)

One of the best songs i've ever heard.


----------



## will_shred (Feb 6, 2014)

How do you guys feel about Tyler, The Creator? and Odd Future in general?

I think some of his more "teen angsty" stuff is meh, like IFHY. 

However I think a lot of his stuff is just brilliant, like this song for example.


----------



## will_shred (Feb 6, 2014)

Greyvy said:


> i know people dont like riff but his music is very fun



Hahah dude I love Riff Raff, a lot of people hate him but you just can't take him seriously. He just has fun.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 7, 2014)

I didn't see him mentioned in this thread, but aside from all the bullshit surrounding him, I've really been into Drake's _Nothing Was the Same_ record for a while now. Tracks like _Too Much_, _From Time_, and the notoriously infamous _Hold On_ really hit me on that album. Give it a listen if you guys get the chance. There's the usual stuff by Drake I'm not too keen on featured in that record as well, but overall I really dig it. I'd link you all to those tracks if I could, but I'm on at work so I can't look up any YouTube stuff.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## mrmeangreen (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm really glad that this thread exists. Huge technician fan but i love listening to the classics, especially when I'm doing my setups. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh1AypBaIEk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NReT4f1bXY0


----------



## Splenetic (Feb 17, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


> I have never heard of this guy before, but I came across this single and am very excited for his upcoming project.
> 
> Click image for Soundcloud single
> 
> ...



His first album "The Best Part" is a 10 outta 10 album. Must own classic.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 13, 2014)

I found _All Of The Above_, but can't find that one.


*Freddie Gibbs x Madlib* project leaked and is very good thus far, ordered the LP


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome fan made vid


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 6, 2014)

Theres this underground style that im not exactly sure how familiar some members may be with, but its called witch house. it doesnt originate in south florida, but this style is definitely bleeding into south florida rap with rappers like denzel curry, and other small rappers. dark ambient, scary beats, but where as witch house is very calm (as to make it more eerie) rappers are taking that style and adding energy to it here in florida. thought Id share with some fellow rap fans to show a new upcoming style in hiphop.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Apr 6, 2014)

A Baltimore local
Super cool dude in person, too


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 7, 2014)

Man I can't stop listening to the new ScHoolboy Q album. Strong contender for rap album of the year


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> Theres this underground style that im not exactly sure how familiar some members may be with, but its called witch house. it doesnt originate in south florida, but this style is definitely bleeding into south florida rap with rappers like denzel curry, and other small rappers. dark ambient, scary beats, but where as witch house is very calm (as to make it more eerie) rappers are taking that style and adding energy to it here in florida. thought Id share with some fellow rap fans to show a new upcoming style in hiphop.




I wouldn't say that Denzel or any of the Florida rappers are directly influenced by witch house. they are emulating old Three Six Mafia stuff more than anything else.


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 8, 2014)

Nah they definitely are into alot of it, I hear about it alot considering you know I live here haha. also note, that song I posted by denzel is about a kid being posessed by a demon that causes him to come off soulless, and commit crimes.

But even so, that earlier 3 six mafia stuff itself is a big influence in alot of witch house anyways as well so both influences kinda go hand in hand.


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2014)

Ugly Mane just produced a really nice atmospheric track for Antwon, btw. Should be right up your alley.


----------



## mongey (Apr 8, 2014)

been in a bit of hip hop resurgence lately. few months ago got put onto Tyler ,the Creator in an article and been listening the crap out of Goblin and Wolf . Got Bastard as well but dont rate it like the other 2 

really dig the whole back story he has going on in those albums


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 10, 2014)

That beat thooooooo


----------



## Greyvy (Apr 11, 2014)

its safe to say lil ugly mane will murder every track he is on, and his features are always the best part of that song. i wouldnt be surprised it that is his last guest verse though


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 11, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


> I found _All Of The Above_, but can't find that one.
> 
> 
> *Freddie Gibbs x Madlib* project leaked and is very good thus far, ordered the LP






There's a bunch of tracks on youtube. I ....ing love this track.


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 12, 2014)

this 16 year old swedish god by the mortal name of yung lean has become the god of rap.

louis duffle bags filled with heroine.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 10, 2014)

just some recent stuff ive been bumping lately. it weird, Im so much more passionate about metal than I am rap, But i listen to sooo many more rappers than I do bands, and I listen to rap most of the time im listening to music. probably because new and good rap is coming out all the time,while metal takes years to release a new album sometimes. any way, more south florida stuff.





fun fact, robbs lines about pokemon/naruto/dbz are sick, and that beat has a sample from the naruto shippuden soundtrack. 



also, spaceghostpurpp is a big fan of meshuggah.


----------



## broj15 (May 10, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> Theres this underground style that im not exactly sure how familiar some members may be with, but its called witch house. it doesnt originate in south florida, but this style is definitely bleeding into south florida rap with rappers like denzel curry, and other small rappers. dark ambient, scary beats, but where as witch house is very calm (as to make it more eerie) rappers are taking that style and adding energy to it here in florida. thought Id share with some fellow rap fans to show a new upcoming style in hiphop.



N64 was underwhelming compared to Strictly 4 My Raiderz. Thats actually probably the weakest song on the album in my opinion. The beat and the hook are corny and the verses are like some Hopsin-tier edgy teenager shit. And I'll agree with DLG. Raider Klan (former members included) is influenced waaaaayy more by Triple 6 than witch house. Darker beats in hip hop has been going on for the past 25 years and is hardly a "new thing".


----------



## teamSKDM (May 12, 2014)

broj15 said:


> N64 was underwhelming compared to Strictly 4 My Raiderz. Thats actually probably the weakest song on the album in my opinion. The beat and the hook are corny and the verses are like some Hopsin-tier edgy teenager shit. And I'll agree with DLG. Raider Klan (former members included) is influenced waaaaayy more by Triple 6 than witch house. Darker beats in hip hop has been going on for the past 25 years and is hardly a "new thing".



im not saying it is new, youve got me a little twisted my man. I mean the term/subgenre witch house is upcoming, not exactly the sound. Triple6 is an influence to witchhouse alot in itsef blended with hip hop, especially with bones stuff,xavierwulf/ethelwulf/ etc etc. I know they .... with alot of the people in the witchhouse community. and then theirs groups like salem i listed which is mostly pure witchhouse, with the occasional rap/witchhouse songs tossed in.


----------



## DLG (May 16, 2014)

this is exactly what the world needs right now. Vintage Dipset sound, Camron and Just Blaaaaaaze

gives me the chills. like I'm back in 2003 and Diplomatic Immunity just dropped. 



also, the beat sample is Yes - Our Song


----------



## blaaargh (May 24, 2014)

The Underachievers - Indigoism // Free Mixtape @ DatPiff.com
rap game tim leary #staytrippy


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 24, 2014)

I know i'm super late to the game but Childish Gambino's "Because The internet" is a freaking masterpiece.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 30, 2014)

damn, i been listening to so much xavierwulf lately. I love his albums he has with bones i think both of them do the best together than seperate for the most part.


----------



## blaaargh (May 31, 2014)

holy shit this is crazy. noise rap exists, and its ....ing awesome


----------



## Cyntex (May 31, 2014)

Hey, could someone recommend me some non-english rap? I only know of Shurik'n (French) besides some artists in Dutch.


----------



## The Beard (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm loving the hell out out of the new wave of rap using super chill, ambient beats like Ethelwulf does. Suicideyear makes fantastic stuff.

I was even inspired to make some beats myself 

See if you can recognize the sample in this one!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stc423/f-o-l-k-l-o-r-e[/SC]

And another random one!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stc423/chill-not-mastered[/SC]


----------



## dynamitr (Jun 2, 2014)

I really like MF DOOM
MF Doom - Doomsday [HD] - YouTube
And a beatifull remix.
MF DOOM - «My Favorite Ladies»


----------



## DLG (Jun 2, 2014)

Doom is top five dead or alive. 

Hasn't done much interesting stuff lately, but his run from Operation Doomsday to Madvilliany was a thing of legends.


----------



## blaaargh (Jun 2, 2014)

idk man, born like this and key to the kuffs were both great albums. doom is one of my favorite rappers, so I might be a bit biased, but I honestly think he has not put out a bad album yet


----------



## lukeshallperish (Jun 2, 2014)

gotdamn! i went through all 8 pages and seriously, there is just NOT. ENOUGH. N9NE on here. Tech is by far my favorite rapper of all time. I like a lot of the Strange artists though too. Mayday is really good, as well as Ritz.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 2, 2014)

Last time I was into Rap...this is what I'd listen to. I still crank them up once in a while...
(not sure why it's converting to url tags...but w/e)

RUN-DMC - It's Tricky - YouTube (+1 for Penn & Teller)

Fat Boys - Jail House Rap [Official Video HD] - YouTube

Whodini - Freaks come out at Night (original) - YouTube

Whodini- Friends - YouTube

NEWCLEUS - JAM ON IT - YouTube


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Jun 4, 2014)

DLG said:


> this is exactly what the world needs right now. Vintage Dipset sound, Camron and Just Blaaaaaaze
> 
> gives me the chills. like I'm back in 2003 and Diplomatic Immunity just dropped.
> 
> ...




As soon as I read this I decided to listen. One of my favorite Yes songs. Can't believe they flipped it - sounds INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Isaac (Jun 4, 2014)

Cool cover of Aesop's Leisureforce by the same guy that did the singing over Animals as Leaders vids


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 10, 2014)

Another new album out of no where.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 12, 2014)

R.I.P Blood Money


----------



## broj15 (Jun 13, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Another new album out of no where.



just came in to post about this. After a couple listens I'd say I'd give it a 7 or 8/10. I didn't care for Up my Sleeves at all but I love Billy Not Really and Black Quarterback, and I loved the overall glitchy-ness. I'm definitely Interested to see what disc 2 sounds like. Not sure what I think about the theories about there being a lot of Kanye disses on the album though. Sometimes it feels plausible but I don't feel like doing something like that is DG's style. 

current Death Grips power rankings (IMO)
Exmilitary=NLDW (controversial ) > TMS >> NOTM >>>>> Govt. Plates.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 13, 2014)

NLDW and Exmilitary are my favs for sure, my favorites song on this album would probably "Say Hey Kid".


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 13, 2014)

chester goes in, and is really creative if you look into his album, its like a story, almost written like a play, with acts etc etc.


----------



## testube (Jun 16, 2014)

Substance Abuse feat. Sadat X "Three Sheets to the Wind"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1zIHbOzW3Y


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 2, 2014)

DEATH GRIPS IS OVER.

Seriously...just received confirmation.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jul 2, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> DEATH GRIPS IS OVER.
> 
> Seriously...just received confirmation.


Makes you feel like a ho don't it!?



On a serious note, I'm sad to see them disband, they where very refreshing in the hip hop genre.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 2, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Makes you feel like a ho don't it!?
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I'm sad to see them disband, they where very refreshing in the hip hop genre.



I seriously might cry a few mantears over this...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm right there with you man.


----------



## Pedantic (Jul 5, 2014)

Death R.I.P.'s the breakup is really disappointing, but there is hope for Jenny Death. I'm worried that the album won't come out and they're just fvcking with us.


----------



## chevymeister (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone listening to the new Rittz/Tech album? Fantastic shit.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 14, 2014)

Might be a good place to put this- 
An Israeli group made a complete show completely rapped- they call it a hip hop opera. I've seen it in Hebrew and it was one of the best shows I've ever seen- both theater wise and music wise. They translated it into english and went to perform it in england not to long ago, here's the trailer, so to speak- 


And if you guys want to be weirded out with some hebrew hip hop by the same guys- 


The only hip-hop or rap related music I listen to


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 4, 2014)

Ive been jamming out this dude sparkmaster tape , Hes like progressive rap. Hes beats are constantly changing throught the songs, and his videos are ....ing genius!







To add to his already awesomeness, theres some mystery behind him. No one knows who he is. hes never played a show, hes never shown his face, hes never publicly stated that whoever he really is, IS sparkmaster tape. Just some genius anonymous internet rapper.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty cool stuff, although its funny that it sounds like he has droptuned his voice unless he has balls as large as soccer balls lol


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 4, 2014)

hahaha its a part of him hiding his identity. I think he may be european because of the steering wheel in the hanson brothers video


----------



## crg123 (Oct 4, 2014)

So I did some research and google wizardly and I think I know who he is!

http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...amera-side-view-white-background-10640155.jpg


No wonder he wanted to hide his identity, I doubt he'd be able to keep up the street cred.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 15, 2014)

So I just stumbled upon this kid. I'm impressed.

Here's where he's "from" when he was 14.


Here's his mix tape from last year. He's like 18 now:



Kid's got potential but from interviews he's cocky as a ............ haha.

The one thing I found interesting was he was saying how he loves steeley dan and ....ing Weather Report.


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 2, 2014)

^ Astro is tight, tho he hasnt done anything in a while idk whats going on with him.



best song ive ever heard


----------



## tm20 (Nov 2, 2014)

can't stop listening to this!


----------



## Pweaks (Nov 26, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wumusicgroup/a-better-tomorrow[/SC]
So, Wu-Tang just dropped a new track. Sounds crazy good, really looking forward to 2nd of December.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 27, 2014)

Great song, very nice change of pace from their usual.

Album leaked as well, haven't listened yet.


----------



## Luna Lee (Nov 27, 2014)

Just learned how to play poetic justice on piano, (Kendrick is probably one of my favorite new rappers)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyr2gEouEMM 
and Plini did a Kendrick Lamar mash up 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW_olfygAcs


----------



## Pweaks (Mar 14, 2015)

New Death Grips song came out yesterday. For me, this is probably the best material I've heard from them.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 14, 2015)

Disclaimer:
<-- middle-aged white guy just catching up to what he missed since the late 80's 


I just found out about Run the Jewels, and MAN have I missed out! Picked up RTJ2 a couple weeks ago, bought Killer Mike's _R.A.P Music_ and EL-P's _Cancer4Cure_ last night - amazing stuff!


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 14, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> I just found out about Run the Jewels, and MAN have I missed out! Picked up RTJ2 a couple weeks ago, bought Killer Mike's _R.A.P Music_ and EL-P's _Cancer4Cure_ last night - amazing stuff!


Probably one of the very best runs of back-to-back albums in hip hop for years 

The only great project I've heard in months:


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Kendrick's new album is great. A jazzier _Section 80_


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 20, 2015)

To pimp a butterfly is well on its way to being AOTY for me. Neck and neck with Alpha/omega. The song writing on new KDot is humbling.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 28, 2015)

This is literally the craziest rap song and video ever made


----------



## mongey (Jun 28, 2015)

I've been listening the hell out of run the jewels 2 for 5 months now 

1st hip hop album in ages I have actually listeedn to more than 5 times


----------



## chevymeister (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't hate on me for saying this but I just don't get why people think Kendrick is so good. I wasn't too big on him other than a few tracks here and there I liked from each album.


----------



## mongey (Jun 29, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> Disclaimer:
> <-- middle-aged white guy just catching up to what he missed since the late 80's
> 
> 
> I just found out about Run the Jewels, and MAN have I missed out! Picked up RTJ2 a couple weeks ago, bought Killer Mike's _R.A.P Music_ and EL-P's _Cancer4Cure_ last night - amazing stuff!




cancer 4 cure isn't the best elp solo IMHO. Pick up I'll sleep when your dead . I love that album

the 1st RTJ album is great too. more low key than the 2nd but some good stuff on there

also if you like ELP's stuff you cant go past cannibal ox album . some of his best and out there production IMHO . that album is probably in the top 5 all time hop hop for me


----------



## Luna Lee (Jul 4, 2015)

can't get into the new czarface, I love doom but I can't get into the new czarface for some reason.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know if he has been brought up, but Hopsin is seriously awesome. I haven't listened to his newest album, but 2010's _Raw_ is just a cut above the majority of rap I've heard. Aggressive and intelligent are the themes that dominate the album. He's just very pissed off. I think my two favorite tracks are Kill Her and Trampoline. He's interesting as an artist too because he makes all of his own music and comes up with the concepts for most of his music videos, so besides being lyrically inclined, he is musically talented as well.


Kill Her



Trampoline


----------



## mongey (Jul 7, 2015)

just got the new cannibal ox album. I didn't know it had come out and stumbled across it 

I rate it as good after 3 or 4 listens. no where near as good as the original but there's some good stuff on there


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 7, 2015)

I've always been keen to Choppers, there's just something I love about that style and precision. I'm a super big fan of Tech N9ne.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Apr 4, 2017)

Well let's revive this thread.

Anyone excited for the new Kendrick Lamar album dropping Friday? Also Joey bada$$'s? I think Logic is also dropping an album in May. Great fun dude, not amazed by his music though. Still excited. Also earl sweatshirt, schoolboy Q, and big Sean and many more are also dropping albums this year. Seems like it'll be a great year for hip hop. Enough of this mumble rap stuff!


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 4, 2017)

Interested in seeing what Logic drops. Bobby Tarantino was great but haven't really kept up with any of his other releases. Big Sean's I Decided was excellent as well.

I'm a huge underground/mumble rap fan though, so I'm most excited to see what Pouya, Fat Nick, Oliver Francis, Smokepurpp, and Lil Pump have in store. A new hit single from Ugly God or Lil Boat wouldn't hurt either.

Just not into that overly lyrical stuff like Kendrick/TDE/J Cole or basically anything that takes major influence from 90s East/West coast rap aka "tru hip hop." I LOVE some Three 6 Mafia influenced stuff though, I truly wonder what Da Devil's Playground 2 would have turned out like if Koopsta didn't pass away.


----------



## dimebagfan01 (Apr 6, 2017)

Pretty stoked for all the (hopefully) great upcoming releases this year. Kendrick and Joey Badass are gonna drop some killer albums, Q pumping out another one, Secret Circle is shaping up to be great...lots of cool stuff. And hopefully the Flatbush Zombies drop something new soon and tour again. Their live show is the wildest I've ever seen and I definitely wanna catch it again.


----------

